# Final Farewell



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It was a sad day today as we said our final farewell to my Uncle/God Father at the age of 80
Who has meant a lot to me through my life
He served in the Marine Corp during WWII in the first Provincial Brigade & 6 Marine Corp Division
He was a law enforcement officer in NJ for 32 yrs in which 18 yrs he was a Detective 1st classand during that time also spent 15 yrs with the international law enforcement group He was also a lay preacher
He worked as a radio announcer in Zaraphat,NJ during prayer and hymn time hours
He was also a member of the VFW in Pottsville,Pa were he severved as comander for 2 years
And he was also a member of the Schulykill County Amateur Radio Club
To A Great Man He will be missed

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Don, My Condolences Bro.
I know he'll be missed.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry for your lost and the passing of a great man. Another "silent key" in amateur radio. -Sam


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about you loss. Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, Don, sounds like he was quite a man and had a big impact on your life and I'm sure a lot of others as well.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss, Don. It sounds like he was a great man and will be missed by many.

Gary


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Our condolences to you and your family Don.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like a great man. Condolences Don.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm sorry, Don.

Occassionaly our lives are blessed by very special spirits who give us gifts that we can't feel or see. It sounds like your Uncle/God Father was one of those people. Now he is, himself, one of those gifts. He's not gone, Don. You just can't see his face. He will be with you always.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don - our prayers to you and your family .

God Bless

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Sorry for your loss Don & Family.









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Don,

I'm sorry for your loss. My deepest, heartfelt condolences.

Scott


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Don!
I know you'll miss him, and he played a major role in your life. That, in itself, was a blessing. Looks like he lived a very long, productive life and shared his life with many, in the process.
God Bless!
Darlene


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Very Sorry for your loss Don (and Family)

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

To you and your family, our deepest condolences. It sounds like your uncle was indeed a special man, and I'm sure you will carry a part of him in your heart for the rest of your life. A life truly worth celebrating.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Don and family, I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Don--

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. Another great war veteran has left our ranks. Sounds like he touched a lot of lives and will be missed.

Take care and God Bless--

The Emonds


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Don. He sounds like a special person and I'm sure you're a better man for knowing him.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. It sounds like he was a great guy. I'll bet he touched a lot of lives.

I'll send up a little prayer for him. Just remember all the good times you had with him.

Scoutr2


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Semper Fi to a great man! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Semper Fi!
Bill


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss Don. My family will pray for the comfort of your family.

John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Don, I am so sorry for you and your family. I know that you can't physically reach out and touch him any longer, but because of who he was, you are who you are. If you look inside yourself you will find that he never leaves you. If you listen quietly, you will hear his quiding voice and know what he would tell you if he could.
Love and prayers to you and your family,
Don and Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don, my condolences, also.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank You all for the support in this sad moment in time 
It is very wonderful to have a second family you can talk to about things
Even though some I have never meet yet

I know he is now serving his Supreme Commander in Heaven 
He will always be in my heart

Thankyou all
Don & Family


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Don,

Thank you for sharing your feelings about this obviously remarkable man and the loss you feel at his passing. We do care and I personally feel gratitude for your Uncle's service to all of us. Semper Fi to a fine Marine and my condences to you on yours. A prayer goes out in thanksgiving of the mark he has made on your life and the lives of others and another that you and yours will have the benefit of memories to last a lifetime.

Best regard to you, Peg and the kids!

Laura


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

They don't make them like that anymore, Don, and I know you will miss him so much. From your description, he gave his entire lifetime to serving others. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don,

My condolences to yoou and your family. We will pray God's peace over you and your family during this time.

Rita


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Our condolesces to Don and his family. We are very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Don,

From our family to yours, our heartfelt condolences.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Don,

God bless you and your family. He sounds like he was such a special person, one who will be in your heart forever.

Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Your loss but God's gain. Sounds like he lived a good life, your memory will keep him in your heart. 
Take care Don


----------

